# all panties look black



## beatrizg

Hola!

Tengo la siguiente frase: "At night all panties look black."

La dice un hombre mientras mira, desde una ventana de un sotano, a las mujeres pasar. 
Como se que esa prenda femenina tiene un nombre distinto en cada pais, quiero preguntarles si al traducirlo como bragas, sera entendido, al menos por la mayoria.
Agradezco las respuestas de foreros de varios paises.

Gracias!


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Hola!
> 
> Tengo la siguiente frase: "At night all panties look black."
> 
> La dice un hombre mientras mira, desde una ventana de un sotano, a las mujeres pasar.
> Como se que esa prenda femenina tiene un nombre distinto en cada pais, quiero preguntarles si al traducirlo como bragas, sera entendido, al menos por la mayoria.
> Agradezco las respuestas de foreros de varios paises.
> 
> Gracias!


 
En España, sí desde luego.
Bragas son lo que son.
Carlos


----------



## ~PiCHi~

Que yo sepa en España es muy común llamarlas bragas.
Acá en México les decimos calzones, o chones, chonines... hay muchas variantes.


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Acá le decimos bombacha.


----------



## lizy

Lo de chones y chonines a mí no me sonaba de nada. ¡Qué sosos somos en la península! Y calzones lo utilizamos más bien para referirnos a la prenda que usan los chicos (calzones, calzoncillos...).
Si bragas se entiende en todas partes... quédate con eso.


----------



## beatrizg

Chones, bombacha, chonines! Somos creativos.
Me pregunto como diran en el Peru, en Puerto Rico, en Venezuela?

En Colombia se decia calzones hasta que se puso de moda decir panties. 

Gracias a todos!


----------



## Otarrago

En México se les dice pantaletas (exclusivo para mujeres) y calzones. Aunque calzones también se aplica a los de hombre. 

Bragas es una palabra que no enterndería la mayoría de la población.


----------



## lauranazario

Bueno, para que nos "acusen" de hablar _spanglish_... 

En Puerto Rico les decimos pantis. "Bragas" no se usa por acá.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## funnydeal

Otarrago said:
			
		

> En México se les dice pantaletas (exclusivo para mujeres) y calzones. Aunque calzones también se aplica a los de hombre.
> 
> Bragas es una palabra que no enterndería la mayoría de la población.



De acuerdo

pantaletas para mujeres 

trusas para hombres

calzones en general  (diminutivos = chones, choninos)


----------



## araceli

Acá trusa era una especie de faja que usaban las mujeres... 
Una especie de bombacha de tejido elástico para ocultar los rollos.


----------



## ~PiCHi~

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Chones, bombacha, chonines! Somos creativos.
> Me pregunto como diran en el Peru, en Puerto Rico, en Venezuela?
> 
> En Colombia se decia calzones hasta que se puso de moda decir panties.
> 
> Gracias a todos!


 
Aquí en México se les conoce como _pantis _a las pantimedias o medias que usaban las mujeres, bueno todavía se usan un poco, pero más las mujeres mayores...


----------



## lauranazario

araceli said:
			
		

> Acá trusa era una especie de faja que usaban las mujeres...


Interesante... la primera vez que escuché la palabra "trusa" la oí de boca de una cubana quien me dijo que así llamaban en su país ¡a los _trajes de baño_!


----------



## araceli

Moraleja:
¡Qué difícil es traducir bien, eh!


----------



## Eustache

En Costa Rica tambien les podés decir pantaletas!... o pantimedias, panties


----------



## lauranazario

Moraleja #2:
¡Qué viva la riqueza de nuestro idioma español!


----------



## beatrizg

araceli said:
			
		

> Moraleja:
> ?Qué dif?cil es traducir bien, eh!



Gracias a todos!
Me rindo! Por lo visto las llamadas prendas intimas tienen decenas de nombres....


----------



## Otarrago

Efectivamente las prendas intimas tienen muchos nombres y las partes intimas mas.

Con respecto a la dificultad de traducir, la cultura no se traduce. Por eso las traducciones literales no funcionan, pues no llevan consigo el contexto cultural.

Lo importante es adaptar el contenido para que tenga aceptación dentro de ese contexto cutural específico al que uno se quiere dirigir.


----------



## beatrizg

Otarrago said:
			
		

> Efectivamente las prendas intimas tienen muchos nombres y las partes intimas mas.
> 
> Con respecto a la dificultad de traducir, la cultura no se traduce. Por eso las traducciones literales no funcionan, pues no llevan consigo el contexto cultural.
> 
> Lo importante es adaptar el contenido para que tenga aceptaci?n dentro de ese contexto cutural espec?fico al que uno se quiere dirigir.



Gracias Otarrago. 
En este caso se trata de una pelicula y la idea es que se pueda ver en varios paises. Aunque ya sabemos que el cine europeo dificilmente se distribuye. Asi que supongo que se vera en cines de los llamados "de arte y ensayo", en festivales o en cinematecas. 

Gracias a todos!


----------



## Otarrago

¡Suerte!


----------



## Eustache

Y si usas "prendas intimas"? no existe nadie que no entienda eso! (jeje como me gusta que en español podamos negar varias veces en una oración!)


----------



## supercrom

Acá en el Perú, se le dice *calzón*, si se quiere, calzoncito (a la prenda íntima femenina), hay de varios tipos especialmente ahora están muy de moda los a la cintura. Usamos, asimismo, *trusa*, pero es tanto para hombre como para mujer.

Normal: http://www.venca.es/img/imgprod2/1680922.jpg

A la cintura: http://www.frish.com/images/items/BT2398.jpg

Ahora, también usamos *panti*, pero para referirnos a la prenda elástica que usan las damas debajo de la cintura hasta los dedos de los pies, aquí les paso una imagen: http://www.hosierysource.com/images/leg4s.jpg

La palabra *braga*(*s*) no la conocí sino hasta que leí algunos libro de procedencia peninsular que hacían alusión a la prenda íntima femenina. Acá aún hay muchos que no saben que también es un sinónimo de calzón.

*CROM*


----------



## Whisky con ron

En Venezuela es pantaletas.  Las bragas son los "overall", los que usan los trabajadores por ejemplo.

Si dices "bragas" en Venezuela nadie te va a entender....


----------



## carmen37

beatrizg said:
			
		

> Hola!
> 
> Tengo la siguiente frase: "At night all panties look black."
> 
> La dice un hombre mientras mira, desde una ventana de un sotano, a las mujeres pasar.
> Como se que esa prenda femenina tiene un nombre distinto en cada pais, quiero preguntarles si al traducirlo como bragas, sera entendido, al menos por la mayoria.
> Agradezco las respuestas de foreros de varios paises.
> 
> Gracias!


 
Quizá, por el contexto, se refiera a que "de noche todos los gatos son pardos" y que no tenga nada que ver con el color de la ropa interior (por aquí, bragas), sino que sea una frase para indicar que de noche no hay guapas ni feas.
Es lo primero que pensé al leer tu texto. Solo una idea


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> En Venezuela es pantaletas. Las bragas son los "overall", los que usan los trabajadores por ejemplo.
> 
> Si dices "bragas" en Venezuela nadie te va a entender....


 
Sospecho que vas a tener que utilizar un eufemismo o una alternativa genérica como:

_Por la noche toda la *lencería* es negra._
_Por la noche, todas *las* llevan negras_ (aunque no sé si es femenino en todas las acepciones, o si se entenderá a qué se refiere)

Carlos


----------



## beatrizg

carmen37 said:
			
		

> Quizá, por el contexto, se refiera a que "de noche todos los gatos son pardos" y que no tenga nada que ver con el color de la ropa interior (por aquí, bragas), sino que sea una frase para indicar que de noche no hay guapas ni feas.
> Es lo primero que pensé al leer tu texto. Solo una idea


 


En España se entendería pantaletas? 
Veo que en México y en Venezuela coinciden. 

Carmen, se trata de una toma en donde se ve a una mujer pasar, o más bien, se ven unas piernas pasar -es una toma en contrapicado. La idea sí es que al fin de cuentas todas son iguales. Pero se refiere a las bragas/bombachas/ chones/pantaletas que ve a medias desde la ventana. 

Gracias a todos!


----------



## belén

Hola Beatriz,

Sólo puedo contestarte que en España *no* se entenderá pantaletas...

Sorry  y suerte...


----------



## Whisky con ron

Beatriz, y si usas "tanga" o "bikini", por ejemplo?

Eso sí que se debería entender en todas partes.  Hasta "hilos dentales" (G-String)


----------



## maccias

Aqui en España unos panties son unas medias
Las bragas son las bragas, no las imagino con otro nombre, aunque si hay variantes pero ya son otras cosas, tanga, ....


----------



## Life

> Con respecto a la dificultad de traducir, la cultura no se traduce. Por eso las traducciones literales no funcionan, pues no llevan consigo el contexto cultural.
> 
> Lo importante es adaptar el contenido para que tenga aceptación dentro de ese contexto cutural específico al que uno se quiere dirigir.


 
Por mi zona para que se entienda el dicho debería ser:
"De noche todos los gatos son pardos."
Y panties es *bombacha*, *calzón *o *calzones*.


----------



## lforestier

En Puerto Rico le decimos también *pantaletas* o *braguetas*. 

Usually these terms are reserved for the old style panties while the usual name used daily is *panty*.


----------



## drei_lengua

beatrizg said:


> Hola!
> 
> Tengo la siguiente frase: "At night all panties look black."
> 
> La dice un hombre mientras mira, desde una ventana de un sotano, a las mujeres pasar.
> Como se que esa prenda femenina tiene un nombre distinto en cada pais, quiero preguntarles si al traducirlo como bragas, sera entendido, al menos por la mayoria.
> Agradezco las respuestas de foreros de varios paises.
> 
> Gracias!


 
Hola,
Estoy confundido.  How did the phrase above start a conversation about the various words for panties?   

Drei


----------



## replicante7

Hola a todos.

En Cuba se le llama "blumer". Y miren lo que dice el diccionario M-W:

Main Entry:    *2bloo·mer* 
Pronunciation:    'blü-m&r
Function:    _noun_
Etymology:    Amelia _Bloomer_
*1* *:* a costume for women consisting of a skirt over long loose trousers gathered closely about the ankles
*2* _plural_ *a* *:* full loose trousers gathered at the knee formerly worn by women for athletics *b* *:* underpants of similar design worn chiefly by girls and women


¡El blumer es una de las primeras piezas de spanglish! 

Amelia Bloomer fue una mujer famosa que usaba pantalones. ¿Quién hubiera podido imaginar que gracias a eso su nombre aparecería en los diccionarios!


----------



## lforestier

replicante7 said:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> En Cuba se le llama "blumer". Y miren lo que dice el diccionario M-W:
> 
> ...


Mi papá así le decía a la ropa interior que eran largas.


----------



## Life

> Hola,
> Estoy confundido. How did the phrase above start a conversation about the various words for panties?
> 
> Drei


 
Because that was beatrizg's question!


----------



## torchia

Hola,

En Chile: *cuadros* (formal), *calzones* (uso habitual), *churrines* (uso humorístico y/o familiar)

No usamos "bragas" para nada, pero sí se entendería en los subtítulos de una película


----------



## Soledad Medina

No sé cómo le dirán en Cuba en estos momentos pero en la época de mi madre le decían "blumer" en singular y "blumers" en plural.
La palabra trusa la usamos los cubanos para referirnos al traje de baño.  
Un afectuoso saludo
SM


----------



## roberx

No sabía que se les llamaba "blumers" en Cuba. Es curioso porque aquí "bloomers" es como una palabra anticuada para el tipo de ropa interior que llevaría una abuela. En el Reino Unido (y también Irlanda, Australia (creo) y probablamente otros lugares) la palabra general para este tipo de prenda es "knickers". "Panties" suena bastante americano.


----------



## mcworlds

¡Que interesante es esta discusion! ¿Sabe alguien como se dice "panties" en Guatemala, cuando se refiere a la ropa interior que llevan las niñitas cuando ya no usan los pañales? (In the US, children informally call them "big-girl panties")
gracias


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Estoy con Life, aunque aquí el dicho popular es "de noche todos los gatos son *negros*" (y no pardos). Creo que la prenda femenina, llámese como se llame, tiene poco que ver con la idea del dicho, que por lo visto no se puede traducir textualmente.


----------



## KOSTYA

Soy novata en esto de las traducciones pero en español hay un refrán que dice: DE NOCHE, TODOS LOS GATOS SON PARDOS. Yo traduciría así la frase.

(De noche todas las personas tenemos problemas para discernir bien los colores, vemos mas la luminancia que la crominancia, de ahí el conocido refrán. )


----------



## Joguinejaire

Ya se que voy muy tarde, pero comento igualmente.

Yo diría que en la escena en cuestión es importante entender que la frase es de alguien que está fijándose en las mujeres. El hablar de la "panties" le da un tono subido, como que las está analizando con intención erótica. Yo en español a lo mejor lo traduciría como "de noche todas las gatas son pardas", que mantiene la referencia a la frase hecha original pero le introduce el toque de hablar de las mujeres (como gatas, metáfora recurrente).


----------



## Cubanboy

Soledad Medina said:


> No sé cómo le dirán en Cuba en estos momentos pero en la época de mi madre le decían "blumer" en singular y "blumers" en plural.
> La palabra trusa la usamos los cubanos para referirnos al traje de baño.
> Un afectuoso saludo
> SM



Se le sigue diciendo ''blumers'' a la ropa interior de mujer y ''ajustadores'' (sí, sé que suena extraño para muchos, pero así le decimos) al sostén.
Y trusa al traje de baño.


----------

